# Algerie : a little Europe on earth of Africa !



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

A village in Kabilya











Woman of the Casbah (old madina)


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*rock painting in Algeria*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

The Roman province of Africa was established after the Romans defeated Carthage in the Third Punic War. It roughly comprised the territory of present-day northern Tunisia, north-eastern Algeria and the Mediterranean coast of modern-day western Libya along the Syrtis Minor. The Arabs later named roughly the same region as the original province Ifriqiya, a rendering of Africa.

It was the site of the ancient city of Carthage as well as other large cities in that era, such as Hadrumetum (modern Sousse, Tunisia), capital of Byzacena, Hippo Regius (modern Annaba, Algeria). The province was established in 146 BC following the Third Punic War, by annexing the remaining Carthaginian territory not confiscated after previous defeats by the Romans. Rome established its first African colony, Africa Proconsularis or Africa Vetus (Old Africa), governed by a proconsul, in the most fertile part of what was formerly Carthaginian territory, and established Utica as the administrative capital. The remaining territory was left in the domain of the Numidian client king Massinissa. At this time, the Roman policy in Africa was simply to prevent another great power to rise on the far side of Sicily. In 118 BC the Numidian prince Jugurtha attempted the reunification of the smaller kingdoms under his rule. However upon his death much of Jugurtha's territory was placed in the control of the Mauretanian client king Bocchus and the romanization of Africa was now firmly rooted. The civil war between Julius Caesar and Pompey briefly brought North Africa into the Roman spotlight once again.
Roman coin celebrating the province of Africa, struck in A.D. 136 under the Emperor Hadrian. The personification of Africa is shown wearing an elephant headdress.

Several political and provincial reforms were implemented by Augustus and later by Caligula, but Claudius finalized the territorial divisions into official Roman provinces. Africa was a senatorial province. After Diocletian's administrative reforms, it was split into Africa Zeugitana (which retained the name Africa Proconsularis, as it was governed by a proconsul) in the north and Africa Byzacena in the south, both of which were part of the Dioecesis Africae. The region remained a part of the Roman Empire until the great Germanic migrations of the 5th century. The Vandals crossed into North Africa from Spain in 429 and overran the area by 439 and founded their own kingdom, including Sicily, Corsica, Sardinia and the Balearics. The Vandals controlled the country as a warrior-elite, enforcing a policy of strict separation and suppressing the local Romano-African population, They also persecuted the Catholic faithful, as the Vandals were adherents of the Arian heresy (the semi-trinitarian doctrines of Arius, a priest of Egypt). Towards the end of the 5th century, the Vandal state fell into decline, abandoning most of the interior territories to the Mauri and other Berber tribes of the desert.

In AD 533, emperor Justinian, using a Vandal dynastic dispute as pretext, sent an army under the great general Belisarius to recover Africa. In a short campaign, Belisarius defeated the Vandals, entered Carthage in triumph and succeeded in reestablishing Roman rule over the province. The restored Roman administration was successful in fending off the attacks of the Amazigh desert tribes, and by means of an extensive fortification network managed to extend its rule once again to the interior. The North African provinces, together with the Roman possessions in Spain, were grouped into the Exarchate of Africa by emperor Maurice. The exarchate prospered, and from it resulted the overthrow of the tyrannical emperor Phocas by Heraclius in 610. Its stability and strength in the beginning of the 7th century can be seen from the fact that Heraclius briefly considered moving the imperial capital from Constantinople to Carthage. Faced with the onslaught of the Muslim Conquest after 640, and despite occasional setbacks, the exarchate managed to stave off the threat, but in 698, a Muslim army from Egypt sacked Carthage and conquered the exarchate, ending Roman and Christian rule in North Africa.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Saint Augustin :

Augustine d' Hippone (Latin: Aurelius Augustinus), or saint Augustine, born in Thagaste (actual Souk-Ahras, Algeria) on November 13th 354, died on August 28th 430 in Hippone (actual Annaba, Algeria), was a philosopher and christian theologian of late Antique, bishop of Hippone,a berber writer , born in a father Roman citizen, and of a berber mother [2], saint Monica. He is one of the main fathers de l' Église latin and one of 33 doctors de l' Église. The Catholics celebrate it on August 28th, birthday of the death.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Timgad (Arabic تيمقاد, called Thamugas or Thamugadi by the Romans) was a Roman colonial town in North Africa founded by the Emperor Trajan around 100. The full name of the town was Colonia Marciana Ulpia Traiana Thamugadi. Trajan commemorated the city after his mother Marcia, father Marcus Ulpius Traianus and his eldest sister Ulpia Marciana. The ruins are noteworthy for being one of the best extant examples of the grid plan as used in Roman city planning.

The ruins of the town are located in modern-day Algeria, about 35 km from the town of Batna. The city was founded ex nihilo as a military colony, primarily as a bastion against the Berbers in the nearby Aures Mountains. It was originally populated largely by Parthian veterans of the Roman army who were granted lands in return for years in service.

Located at the intersection of six roads, the city was walled but not fortified. Originally designed for a population of around 15,000, the city quickly outgrew its original specifications and spilled beyond the orthogonal grid in a more loosely-organized fashion.

The original Roman grid plan is magnificently visible in the orthogonal design, highlighted by the decumanus maximus and the cardo lined by a partially-restored Corinthian colonnade. The cardo does not proceed completely through the town but instead terminates in a forum at the intersection with the decumanus.

At the west end of the decumanus rises a 12 m high triumphal arch, called Trajan's Arch, which was partially restored in 1900. The arch is principally of sandstone, and is of Corinthian order with three arches, the central one being 11' wide. The arch is also known as the Timgad Arch.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Algeria is the second country in the world to have most Roman ruins after Italy!*

Hippone | ANNABA | East Algeria​[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Albert Camus and Tipaza*



















*The French writer was delighted by this simple city where the sea becomes confused with the sky, a city which is according to him, protected by the Gods..
*
"Je comprends ici ce qu’on appelle gloire, le droit d’aimer 
sans mesure." Stele Albert Camus, Tipaza

" *I understand here what they call glory, right to like abundantly*. " Stele Albert Camus, Tipaza


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Jardin D'essai / El Hamma Garden (1832)


This Garden, is one of curiosities of Algiers which does not miss to impress the visitors. The most roaming tourist is amazed by his tropical flora, the incomparable game) of the colors where the most differentiating greens come ' to harmonize with the overalls of the sky and the sea, where flavors get involved in the colors of the blooms which ' èchelonnent everything during four seasons in a perpetual spring.

His fame exceeds widely the frame of Algeria: besides the tourists, that the big deckchairs, international pour every year in spring which make stopover in Algiers, the Botanists of the whole world gladly mean informing there. A park which has the time) takes by its importance the 4th or 5th row among the big international parks of the same kind.

It was necessary to make more: enrich collections; resume the tries of acclimentations, give to the public of new reasons to frequent his shades, to the students, more than to their predecessors.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Algeria under the snow...*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

* Sweden or Russia ? ... Noooo ! Algeria !*









*Collo Beachs*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Skikda Beach*



















*El-Kala *​









*Wanna Swim? Ain el Turk - Oran*










*Mostagenem*










*El marsa*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

* The mausoleum of Tipasa.*










*Royal mausoleum of Mauritania, Wilaya of Tipiza, Algeria*










*Cultivation close to Sidi Abdelli*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Agricultural domain close to Sidi Bel Abbes*








*Council popular assembly of Sidi Bel Abbes.*










*Ghazaouet church*​







[/CENTER]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Algiers / Alger (Arabic: الجزائر‎ al-Jazā’ir )*

Algiers (Arabic: الجزائر‎ al-Jazā’ir, Algerian Arabic: Dzayer [dzæˈjer]; from[verification needed] Kabyle: Dzayer [ˈdzæjər] or Dzayer tamaneγt; French: Alger, pronounced: [alʒer]) is the capital and largest city of Algeria, and the second largest city in the Maghreb (after Casablanca). According to the 1998 census, the population of the city proper was 1,519,570 and that of the urban agglomeration was 2,135,630.[1] A recent UN estimate of the urban agglomeration (metropolitan area) puts the population at 3,354,000 as of 2007.[2]

Nicknamed El-Bahdja (البهجة) or alternatively Alger la Blanche ("Algiers the White") for the glistening white of its buildings as seen rising up from the sea, Algiers is situated on the west side of a bay of the Mediterranean Sea. The city name is derived from the Arabic word al-jazā’ir, which translates as the islands, referring to the four islands which lay off the city's coast until becoming part of the mainland in 1525. Al-jazā’ir is itself a truncated form of the city's older name jazā’ir banī mazghannā, "the islands of (the tribe) Bani Mazghanna", used by early medieval geographers such as al-Idrisi and Yaqut al-Hamawi. Algiers is the only Algerian city with an English name different from its French name. The city is consistently ranked one of the least livable capitals in the world.[3][4]

The modern part of the city is built on the level ground by the seashore; the old part, the ancient city of the deys, climbs the steep hill behind the modern town and is crowned by the casbah or citadel, 400 feet (122 m) above the sea. The casbah and the two quays form a triangle.











"Maghreb houses and palaces and the former Ottoman-legacy Casbah mingle with buildings from the French colonial period in Algiers, an astonishing bilingual and multicultural city.


When I think of Algiers I’m plagued by uncertainty because it doesn’t square with either the traditional image of Africa I have in my mind or with the other Islamic countries or the usual Mediterranean atmosphere. How then to describe a city that is half-desert, half-seaside, in a country that is unique unto itself? Where to start? For this is no longer the city of either Albert Camus or Muhammed Dib but rather a new civilization that has begun to rise over its own ashes.


If a list were made of the cities in this world still waiting to be discovered, cities that strain the limits of the imagination and offer their visitors surprisingly more than they hoped for, then Algiers would surely have to be at the top. As described in world-class architect Le Corbusier’s words, “if urbanization is a sign of life, then Algiers is a masterpiece of the architecture of human change”, this city has for a long time been off the list of touristic ‘places to see’ due to the recent periods of unrest in the country. But this isolation has been turned to great advantage now that it’s business as usual again. Why? Because when it finally opened its doors to a world in search of novelty, its sheer unfamiliarity made it one of the most alluring cities in the world.

CITY OF GREEN AND BLUE



You can see the blue of the Mediterranean in all its vibrancy from the neighborhoods on the shore. As you enjoy the view along the coastal strip, you can eat your fish in the company of a uniquely African modernism, if not exactly a Cote d’Azur ambience. And as you gaze on that landscape, you will realize why the French call this place ‘the Marseilles of the Maghreb’. At the point where the mountains in the background fade from view, Algiers will strike you as a city of two colors, blue and green. The sea’s turquoise, and the green that splashes gardens and flowers with its innumerable hues.

Although Algiers is situated on a bay surrounded by the ‘Al-Jazair’ hills, its name actually means ‘island’. The pungent aroma of spices will follow you wherever you go here. And this fragrance, which permeates both soil and air no matter where you are in the city, will overpower the scent of the sea and the desert."

_By Santa Cruz_ .


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://56.img.v4.skyrock.com/56d/alger-london/pics/1342509336.jpg

[IMG]http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1196104761.jpg


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

The Casbah (Arabic: قصبة‎, qasba, meaning citadel) is specifically the citadel of Algiers and the traditional quarter clustered around it. (More generally, a kasbah is the walled citadel of many North African cities and towns. The name made its way into English from French in the late 19th century (the Oxford English Dictionary says 1895), and continues to be spelled as acquired from that language.)

The Casbah of Algiers is founded on the ruins of old Icosium. It is a small city which, built on a hill, goes down towards the sea, divided in two: the High city and the Low city. One finds there masonries and mosques of the 17th century; Ketchaoua mosque (built in 1794 by the Dey Baba Hassan) flanked of two minarets, mosque el Djedid (1660, at the time of Turkish regency) with its large finished ovoid cupola points some and its four coupolettes, mosque El Kébir (oldest of the mosques, it was built by almoravide Youssef Ibn Tachfin and rebuilt later in 1794), mosque Ali Betchnin (Raïs, 1623), Dar Aziza, palate of Jénina.

To outsiders, the Casbah appears to be a confusing labyrinth of lanes and dead-end alleys flanked by picturesque houses; however if one loses oneself there, it is enough to go down again towards the sea to reposition oneself.

The Casbah Cafe is and has been the main magnet for Silverlake neighborhood in Los Angeles where many writers and movie artists have found inspiration.

The 1938 movie Algiers (a remake of the French film Pépé le Moko of the previous year) was most Americans' introduction to the picturesque alleys and souks of the Casbah. In 1948 a musical remake, Casbah, was released.

The invitation "Come with me to the Casbah," which was heard in trailers for Algiers but not in the film itself, became an exaggerated romantic overture, largely owing to its use by Looney Tunes cartoon character Pepé Le Pew, himself a spoof of Pépé le Moko. The amorous skunk used "Come with me to ze Casbah" as a pickup line. In 1954, the Looney Tunes cartoon The Cats Bah specifically spoofed Algiers, with the skunk enthusiastically declaring, "You do not have to come with me to ze Casbah.... We are already 'ere!"

In the 1966 film The Battle of Algiers, all the main characters (other than Col. Mathieu) live in the Casbah.

In 1982 the British London-based punk rock group The Clash released the single "Rock the Casbah", about Iran's outlawing of music, particularly disco. The song reached #15 in the UK music charts. The following year the single was released in the U.S., reaching #8 in the charts.[1] "Rock the Casbah" was also the first song played on the Armed Forces Radio during Operation Desert Shield. It became the unofficial anthem for the U.S. Armed Forces during the Gulf War operations. Rachid Taha, an Algerian singer based in France closely connected to The Clash, recorded "Rock el Casbah" in Arabic.

In the 2006 film, Tenacious D in The Pick of Destiny, the band challenges Satan to a rock-off. The lyrics of the song that they play include the line "We rock the Casbah."

Wikipedia


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

B]Connection between two civilisation - Algiers​[/B]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Traditionnal Algeria*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Algiers - The first Bastion
































[/CENTER]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Traditionnal Algerian House*​


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*The great mosque by night - Algiers*​


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Algiers Artisanat - A ceramist










B]Algiers - Notre Dame d'Afrique​[/B]



















*Algiers - Ketshaoua mosque​*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Inside the Museum of Modern Art*​

The museum of modern art of Algiers is one of the biggest of the Maghreb and the Arabic World, It served at first as galleries when Algeria was French neglected, it will be renewed only in 2007, year during which Algiers is named Major of the Arabic Culture


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Some picture from Tlemcen 
Tlemcen is a town in Northwestern Algeria, and the capital of the the province of the same name. Its population is 132,341 as of the 1998 census. Located inland, it is located in the center of a region known for its olive plantations and vineyards. The city has developed leather, carpet, and textile industries, which it ships to the port of Rashgun for export.








Its centuries of rich history and culture have made the city a center of a unique blend of music and art. Its textiles and handicrafts, its elegant blend of Arab, Berber, and French cultures, and its cool climate in the mountains have made it an important center of tourism in Algeria. It is home to two beautiful tombs - that of Sidi Boumédiènne, whose tomb adjoins to a mosque, and Houari Boumédiènne, the second president of Algeria









The Location


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Ghardaïa (Arabic: ولاية غرداية , Mozabite:







:Ghardaïa in Tifinagh.svg) is a wilaya in eastern Algeria, named after its capital Ghardaïa. The M'Zab Valley, located there, is a UNESCO World Heritage Site.


































































































The Location:


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Relizane - Sahara*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Port of Tamentefoust​*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Djurdjura​
Djurdjura is a mountain range situated in Kabylia (Algeria) within the Djurdjura National Park. Famous mediaevil explorer Ibn Batuta went to Béjaïa through this mountain range. Actually he was heading towards Tunis with a caravan on his jorney for Hajj. He went to Béjaïa from Mitidja, a plain land near Algiers [1]

The Zouaves of the French Army were first raised in Algeria in 1831 with one and later two battalions, initially recruited solely from the Zouaoua, a tribe of Berbers finding homes in the mountains of the Jurjura range (see Kabyles).

Lalla Fatma N'Soumer was among the last to surrender, retreating to a village hidden by the hardest peaks of Djurdjura, Takhlijt n At Aadsou, near Tirourda hill.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

The Ahaggar Mountains (Tuareg: idurar uhaggar), also known as the Hoggar, are a highland region in central Sahara, or southern Algeria near the Tropic of Cancer. They are located about 1,500 km (900 mi) south of the capital, Algiers and just west of Tamanghasset. The region is largely rocky desert with an average altitude of more than 900 metres (2,953 feet) above sea level. The highest peak is at 3,003 meters (Mount Tahat). Assekrem is a famous and often visited point where le Père de Foucauld lived in the summer of 1905.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Palais du dey*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*different architecture , different civilizations , different worlds*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Algiers Bay*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Pretty much ghost infested, everyone in Algiers seems to call this place "la maison hantée". It is in Ras Hamidou, on the road to Ben Ainian.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Setif Mosque*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Kabylia Mountains*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Aures*​


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Old Sahraoui Fortification*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bejaia Beach*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Algiers university - islamic pavillon*​


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Domain in the Mitidja*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Salt rock close to Ain Mabed *​


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Freak Adrar...*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Seraidi - Annaba*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Inside Augustine Church


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Babor Mountains*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Oran city*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Oran city*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Oran *


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Tlemcen*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Gare d'oran*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Oasis of Touggourt​*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Stony forest, Site of Jabbaren, Tray*​(Plateau) of the Tassili N' Ajjer, Algeria (24°28'N N - 9°47'E E).
The site of Jabbaren appears as a city with its perpendicular main avenues, its places, its multiple streets and alleys... Jabbaren is one of these most important "stony forests" of the Tassili N' Ajjer, natural reserve registers on the UNESCO world heritage list in 1982. Their landscapes always present an aspect of engraved stoneware, affected and sculptured by the wind, the sand and the water. But their interest is not that aesthetic or geologic. Tassili N' Ajjer is one of the vaster whole prehistoric rock art of the world. More than 15 000 drawings and engravings allow to follow, since 6 000 BC until first centuries AD, the changes of the climate, the migrations of the fauna and the evolution of the human life in the borders of Sahara there.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Big Erg near Djanet​*








[/CENTER]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Cap Rosa


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Lake Tonga*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

​


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Bejaïa/Bougie/Bgayet*

Béjaïa or Bougie (Arabic:بجاية) Bejaya(Kabyle Bgayet or Tifinagh: Image:Béjaïa in Tifinagh.svg) is a Mediterranean port on the Gulf of Béjaïa, capital of Béjaïa Province, northern Algeria. Under French rule, it was formerly known under various European names, such as Budschaja in German, Bugia in Italian, and Bougie [buˈʒi] (both of which are words for 'candle'). Béjaïa is the largest city in Kabylia after Tizi Ouzou, and one of the largest principally Kabylophone city.
A minor port in Carthaginian and Roman times, Béjaïa was the Roman Saldae, a veteran colony founded by emperor Vespasian of great importance in the province of Mauretania Caesariensis, later in the fraction Sitifensis.

In the second or third century AD, Gaius Cornelius Peregrinus, a decurion (town councillor) from Saldae was a tribunus (military commander) of the auxiliary garrison at Alauna Carvetiorum in northern Britain. An altar dedicated to him was discovered shortly before 1587 in the north-west corner of the fort, where it had probably been re-used in a late-Roman building (source).

It became the capital of the short-lived African kingdom of the Germanic Vandals (founded in 429-430), which was wiped out circa 533 by the Byzantines who established the African prefecture and later the Exarchate of Carthage. It had disappeared but was refounded by the Berber Hammadid dynasty (whose capital it became) in the 11th century, and became an important port and cultural center. As a principal town of the Hammadid leader, Emir En Nasser, Béjaïa flourished and was renamed En Nassria. En Nasser's son, el Mansour, built an impressive palace inside the fortifications constructed by his father. The Hammadid Empire fell in 1152, when the Almohad ruler, Abd el Moumen, invaded from Morocco.[1] The son of a Pisan merchant (and probably consul), posthumously known as Fibonacci, there learned under the Almohad dynasty about Arabic numerals, and introduced them and modern mathematics into feudal Europe.
Historic map of Algiers and Béjaïa by Piri Reis

In the 13th century Béjaïa was acquired by the Hafsid Empire when the dynasty took control of Tunis. Pirates were active along the Barbary Coast starting in the 16th century.[1]

After a Spanish occupation (1510–55), the city was taken by the Ottoman Turks. Until it was captured by the French in 1833, Béjaïa was a stronghold of the Barbary pirates (see Barbary States).

It was Christianized in the 5th century, became officially Arian under the Vandals, and then Muslim under the Berbers. City landmarks include a 16th-century mosque and a casbah (fortress) built by the Spanish in 1545.

In the museum of Béjaïa can be seen a picture of Orientalist painter Maurice Boitel, who painted in the city for a while.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

The national park of El Kala is one of the national parks of Algeria, in the extreme north-east of the country. It is home to several lakes (including Lake Tonga, whose name is unrelated to Tonga) and a unique ecosystem in the Mediterranean basin, it was created in 1983 and recognized as a biosphere reserve by the UNESCO in 1990. This park is treatened by the creation of a highway in Algeria, which would treathen the rare animals and plants of the park. It has been proposed that the highway should avoid this region and go further south.


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Many sculptures and paintings across the desert









]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Algerian proverb*:
*" Contrary to the West which penetrated into the world but did not see the sky, the East penetrated into the sky but did not see the earth "*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Beautiful Algeria in its variety*


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

*Algerian painters*

- edit


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

- edit


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Picasso :


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

St-Augustin's Church :


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/52/Kal%C3%A2a_des_B%C3%A9ni_Hammad.2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

IMG]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/52/Kal%C3%A2a_des_B%C3%A9ni_Hammad.2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Mikou said:


>


Joli chemin pour faire de la randonnée.

Bon travail, ça donne envie de visiter l'Algérie!!

Un jour, quand les frontières seront ouvertes, je ferais l'Algérie en camping-car (c'est en projet, ça c'est sûr). Inshallah


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Joli chemin pour faire de la randonnée.
> 
> Bon travail, ça donne envie de visiter l'Algérie!!
> 
> Un jour, *quand les frontières seront ouvertes*, je ferais l'Algérie en camping-car (c'est en projet, ça c'est sûr). Inshallah


I hope ...
You're welcome


----------

